# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  Alcatel BF-BG3 Unlock

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك ممكن تغير رابط الربدشر

----------


## gsm_hassan2005

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك

----------


## amejma

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز  و جعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## radouan_sala

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## zoula

merci

----------


## Tayeb14

ما هذه الصعوبة في منتداكم مابكم أريد أن أعرف كيف افتح شبكة هاتف ألكتيل bg3 فوجدت عدة صعوبات في التسجيل ولا يمكنك ولا يمكنك ولا يمكنك أفففف وكأني داخل للباتتاع¤ون الأمريكي

----------

